# ASSSA for health cover?



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Further to my post of yesterday, I have been scouting around for quotes and it has been a bit of a shocker  but have just tried ASSSA and found them extremely reasonable (way less than half of AXA for example).

Does anyone have any info regarding this company please?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

infomaniac said:


> Further to my post of yesterday, I have been scouting around for quotes and it has been a bit of a shocker  but have just tried ASSSA and found them extremely reasonable (way less than half of AXA for example).
> 
> Does anyone have any info regarding this company please?


I was with AXA for many years in the UK, as part of a company scheme, and when I retired they offered continued cover with no exclusions for the two of us .... but the cost was 400 GBP a month each! Needless to say I did not take up the offer. I looked at dozens of companies and in the first year chose Sanitas, but they hiked the premium by 11% after the first year despite us not making any claims! We also discovered in the small print that cover automatically expired when you are 65. So, eight years ago, changed to this company: Home - EPS - SALUS MEDICAL INSURANCE
Nice people to deal with, no quibbling when claims are made, competitive charge, annual routine health checks included and annual increases in line with inflation.


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been with asssa for years. They charge 20 euros for a book of appointment tickets but I guess most providers do. Good thing is the no rise in premium as you get older, I've had the policy for 9 yrs and they have kept their promise. 

When I had back issues a few years ago ( compressed discs touching spinal cord) they bore all the diagnostic costs, including MRI's, without any problem. It was a previous condition so the actual surgical procedure was not covered (which I fully accepted as reasonable).

So for me they have been ok.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

The Skipper said:


> I was with AXA for many years in the UK, as part of a company scheme, and when I retired they offered continued cover with no exclusions for the two of us .... but the cost was 400 GBP a month each! Needless to say I did not take up the offer. I looked at dozens of companies and in the first year chose Sanitas, but they hiked the premium by 11% after the first year despite us not making any claims! We also discovered in the small print that cover automatically expired when you are 65. So, eight years ago, changed to this company: Home - EPS - SALUS MEDICAL INSURANCE
> Nice people to deal with, no quibbling when claims are made, competitive charge, annual routine health checks included and annual increases in line with inflation.


It appears that EPS only operate in Alicante?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

infomaniac said:


> Further to my post of yesterday, I have been scouting around for quotes and it has been a bit of a shocker  but have just tried ASSSA and found them extremely reasonable (way less than half of AXA for example).
> 
> Does anyone have any info regarding this company please?


I know that they are accepted in my local clinics. However, looking at their website, I can see that the treatment my hubby received would have worked out very expensive had I not had the cover we had with Sanitas. I might add that the only pleasant surprise I received after he passed away was to be told that my children and I would pay nothing for our policy with them for the following year.

Health Insurance | ASSSA

Asssa's top level cover, 'Master', gives you things like 'contrast included' and 'medication included', so presumably you have to pay on top with the other policies. As I mentioned before, my husband was in ICU for over a month. I wonder what each extra day in ICU would be charged at if one has a cheaper policy? As with all things, you get what you pay for.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Madliz said:


> It appears that EPS only operate in Alicante?


That used to be the case but they were taken over last year by Salus, a Spanish national health insurer, so I assume that restriction no longer applies.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone, that's very helpful. I was beginning to think our dream was over before it had begun!!

Madliz, I know it seems tempting to go for the cheapest option but you are totally right in that one never knows what's round the corner so I will definitely bear this in mind. ASSSA for example were so reasonable that I'm assuming we could add bits on to make it more comprehensive. To be honest unless we stopped eating we simply couldn't afford what AXA quoted! I'm pleased that they were so good for you at such an awful time for you though x


----------

